# It appears I have no bootloader



## Miles (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been attempting to install 9.1 onto my ThinkPad T420 with OCZ Agility4 SSD, and am having trouble surrounding the bootloader. Essentially, my system goes straight to PXE boot, despite my boot priorities being correct. When partitioning the drive I used the GPT auto configuration, which created boot, swap and root partitions.

Is this a common problem, and if so how can it be rectified? Is there a way of installing the boot loader separately using the Live distribution?

If it makes any difference at all, I installed from USB.

Best regards


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 31, 2013)

Thinkpad T420 has a BIOS problem with GPT, at least some do.  First, see if you have the latest BIOS.  It may have been fixed.

If the BIOS still has a problem with GPT, reinstall, but use MBR.  That is more complicated with an SSD, because the only way to align partitions in MBR is to use fdisk(1) to create them, then figure out how to mount them so bsdinstall(8) sees them.  This can be done from the Shell or Live CD options of the install disk.


----------



## Miles (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah, firstly my BIOS is out of date. I'm just downloading some LiveCD (hirens boot or something) to let me install the updated version. Failing that, I shall have to have a fiddle with MBR then :/

Thanks for the response.

I do hate installing BIOS updates though. Scares the crap out of me! .....and I am in business! Thank you very much. The solution was to use MBR.


----------

